# How long do you wait before going to a doctor?



## Kacey (Feb 21, 2007)

I caught a cold (I think), and started getting sick 9 days ago - I left work early last Tuesday (this is Wednesday) and stayed home sick on the next day, for the first time in 6 years.  Although I feel much better, I _still_ have a problem with coughing and chest congestion that just doesn't want to leave.  Now, I rarely go to the doctor for colds of any type - but this has been going on for much longer than illnesses I usually get.  How much longer should I wait to see if this clears up before I call my doctor?  This is not financial (I have insurance, and my copay is $20) - I just don't want to go to the doctor and be told she can't do anything anyway, but the chest congestion is triggering my asthma (usually only exercise induced) because of the coughing, I haven't been able to work out - it's been at this level for 3+ days, and doesn't seem to be getting any better.

I've tried medications - they wear off.  I've tried hot baths (steam usually clears congestion for me) but it doesn't last.  The only things that stop the coughing are liquids, Hall's cough drops, anti-histamines, and (don't laugh) sipping drinks containing alcohol (which works better than Robitussin - and tastes better too - but I can't do it during the day; they frown on alcohol when drunk at work... it _is_ a middle school, after all...) I didn't go to class because my instructor told me to stay home and take care of myself, but I'm getting pretty restless... working out alone (and slowly, so as not to trigger coughing spells) in the basement just isn't cutting it.

Any ideas?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 21, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Any ideas?


 
Yes - see your doctor.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 21, 2007)

Jonathan Randall said:


> Yes - see your doctor.


 
yup. I go if I don't start getting well by day 3 or 4.


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 21, 2007)

Ditto... see your doctor.  You might be coming down with chronic asthmatic bronchitis.  These are pretty hard to shake off, so you'd want to treat it by the doctor.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 21, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> Ditto... see your doctor. You might be coming down with chronic asthmatic bronchitis. These are pretty hard to shake off, so you'd want to treat it by the doctor.


 
That's what I was thinking as well.

Kacey, I just got over a similiar bug and, had it lasted one more day, I was ready to go to my doctor. 

Take care and get well soon.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Feb 21, 2007)

You might have a nasty bacterial infection that requires antibiotics.
It's never a good idea to let chest infections go untreated for very long.


----------



## exile (Feb 22, 2007)

I agree with all the above. A cold these days can last two or three weeks, that's not unusual. But any time respiratory difficulties arise, three days is the max I would waitespecially if asthma were part of the picture.

Either your MD will tell you you're OK and cleared for takeoff, so to speak, and the thing will clear up fine on its own, or you'll hear that you need to recover, meaning that if you just went on as normal, you might wind up laid up for a _really_ long timein either case, you're way ahead going sooner rather than later.


----------



## bydand (Feb 22, 2007)

Go see your Doc.  Go see your Doc. Go see your Doc.   A common clod and congestion shouldn't hang on that long.  I "toughed out" (Read was stupid) last spring and after *weeks* of feeling crappy was informed I probably was just getting over walking pneumonia.  Better to be told it is nothing and keep on doing what you are, than wait if it is a real problem.


----------



## MJS (Feb 22, 2007)

Kacey said:


> I caught a cold (I think), and started getting sick 9 days ago - I left work early last Tuesday (this is Wednesday) and stayed home sick on the next day, for the first time in 6 years. Although I feel much better, I _still_ have a problem with coughing and chest congestion that just doesn't want to leave. Now, I rarely go to the doctor for colds of any type - but this has been going on for much longer than illnesses I usually get. How much longer should I wait to see if this clears up before I call my doctor? This is not financial (I have insurance, and my copay is $20) - I just don't want to go to the doctor and be told she can't do anything anyway, but the chest congestion is triggering my asthma (usually only exercise induced) because of the coughing, I haven't been able to work out - it's been at this level for 3+ days, and doesn't seem to be getting any better.
> 
> I've tried medications - they wear off. I've tried hot baths (steam usually clears congestion for me) but it doesn't last. The only things that stop the coughing are liquids, Hall's cough drops, anti-histamines, and (don't laugh) sipping drinks containing alcohol (which works better than Robitussin - and tastes better too - but I can't do it during the day; they frown on alcohol when drunk at work... it _is_ a middle school, after all...) I didn't go to class because my instructor told me to stay home and take care of myself, but I'm getting pretty restless... working out alone (and slowly, so as not to trigger coughing spells) in the basement just isn't cutting it.
> 
> Any ideas?


 
Get to the doctor!  For a regular cold, ie: sore throat, runny nose, I take over the counter meds.  However, once it starts effecting the lungs/chest, I don't hesitate to head to the doctor.  My Senior year of high school, I caught pneumonia, which kicked my butt for a month.  Although I do not smoke, I have had bronchitis a few times.  The over the counter meds don't seem to work, so I usually get a stronger cough medicine and pills from the doc.  

Hope you're feeling better! 

Mike


----------



## Shaderon (Feb 22, 2007)

I know it sounds disgusting but if you don't go see a doctor very soon and you have a chest infection, it could get worse and you COULD end up coughing up your lung lining.    Believe me it's better to see the doc and be sure.  Scarred lungs don't do much for your endurance and it hurts like heck to bring up lung lining.


----------



## tellner (Feb 22, 2007)

Reminds me of a favorite book of an old girlfriend of mine. In the section on health problems the advice was "See your doctor".

"Dear Hermione, I have a cough that keeps the neighbors awake, strange growths on my back and a vaginal discharge the consistency of Steak Diane. What should I do?"

"See your doctor."

One of the best martial artists I ever heard of, the late Mr. Humphreys, was an utter body-Nazi, health food freak, kick-*** fighter, et cetera, et cetera, et cetera. He started with a bad cold, tried to shake it off for a weak or two. It developed into pneumonia and killed him graveyard dead in under ten days.


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 22, 2007)

Personally I avoid docs as much as I can, but anytime it goes to my lungs, i see one right away...the lungs are too important to fool around with...so go to your doc, just like everyone else says....


----------



## crushing (Feb 22, 2007)

Doctors are for the weak, I never go to a doctor unless it's an absolute emergency.

Well, that is kind of the way I felt before, maybe not quite that extreme.  But, after the 39 year old woman that lived near me was recently found dead in her home after not feeling so well, I think I may be more likely to go see a doctor than previously.

I have a relative that waited to see a doctor.  She ended up with pneumonia that got much worse and knocked her off her feet, and a month later she is still fighting a hacking cough and won't know if she can return to work until she sees the doctor next week.

Last week my youngest son started coughing and had congestion, with the other recent events we wasted no time getting him to a doctor.  Found out he had pneumonia and he is being treated for it.  Scary stuff!

Get thee to a doctor!


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 22, 2007)

I used to avoid the doctor at all costs.  In fact, I still don't like going very much, but I asked the same question to my doctor recently.  Medical care is much more accessible where I am now, so I tend to go much more readily now.  

My doctor told me that I should always try to self medicate first, with over the counter medications.  If thost have no effect or if the symptoms don't improve in 3-4 days, I should definately see a doctor.  So that is the rule that I have used.

Plus it is free for me....so the worst that can happen is I get some free dayquil or something!


----------



## Kacey (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks... I have an appointment this afternoon, at 4:00 (it's 11:00 am here).  It's gotten worse again - to the point that when I was driving in this morning, I had to pull over; it's hard to drive when you're coughing so hard you can't see... it's worse on the freeway... I was _not_ happy after that.


----------



## exile (Feb 22, 2007)

Kacey, let us know what's up, OK? We are _concerned_.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks, all... the physician's assistant (hard to get same day appointments with a doctor) said my lungs are "remarkably clear" given the amount I was coughing, said my asthma (previously only exercise-induced) had been triggered by the chest congestion, and gave me a prescription for Prednisone and told me to take that and a double dose of Mucinex DM for 3 days, then call back if I wasn't better, sooner if I was any worse.  Once I get the Prednisone (Walgreen's managed to separate my new prescription for Prednisone from my refill on my inhaler, and I didn't realize it until I got home, so I'll have to go back for the Prednisone after I teach) then I'll have to see how it goes.


----------



## fireman00 (Feb 22, 2007)

I usually stay away from the Dr unless I feel REALLY bad; this year I had a sinus infection from hell that lasted 4 weeks, only cleared up after antibiotcs, then something else (head and chest) came back for another 5 weeks.  a phs. asst. told me that this year was the WORST for head/ chest illnesses.  Now that I'm feeling better she told me to use Musinec D (when I get congested) and saline nose spray (2x a day as a precaution). 

Feel better!


----------



## exile (Feb 22, 2007)

Kacey, that counts as good news in my book! No infection or anything that could develop into pneumonia or worse. 

Just one thing: keep track of how you react to the Prednisone. I've known a fair number of people who had it prescribed for them: for some it worked well, for others it was neither a problem nor a panacea, and for a few others it produced unpleasant side effects. 

I'm don't want this to come off as alarmist, it's just that Prednisone is a (synthetic) hormone, and hormones are powerful stuff, so when they're good, they're very very good, and when they're bad, they can be... well, not so good! :wink1:

Mainly I'm just glad that you didn't turn out to have bronchitis or a pulmonary infection... you're gonna look after yourself, right?


----------



## Kacey (Feb 22, 2007)

exile said:


> Just one thing: keep track of how you react to the Prednisone. I've known a fair number of people who had it prescribed for them: for some it worked well, for others it was neither a problem nor a panacea, and for a few others it produced unpleasant side effects.



The PA (physician's assistant) said the same thing - that the side effects could range from euphoria and hyperactivity to severe depression (and that's just her and her brother-in-law) or anything in between, and if anything happened that I didn't like, to stop taking it immediately.



exile said:


> Mainly I'm just glad that you didn't turn out to have bronchitis or a pulmonary infection... you're gonna look after yourself, right?



I'm working on it... I may wait on the Prednisone til morning, as things that affect sleep in anyone tend to have that effect on me, but I already took the Mucinex - I didn't realize that guafin (sp?) was being sold over the counter like that, but it worked really well the last time it was prescribed, so I have high hopes for it.


----------



## exile (Feb 22, 2007)

Kacey said:


> The PA (physician's assistant) said the same thing - that the side effects could range from euphoria and hyperactivity to severe depression (and that's just her and her brother-in-law) or anything in between, and if anything happened that I didn't like, to stop taking it immediately.



Yes, that dovetails with what I've seen and heard amongst people who had it prescribed for them... it's sort of a crapshoot; I hope you're one of the people it works likes magic for.





Kacey said:


> I may wait on the Prednisone til morning, as things that affect sleep in anyone tend to have that effect on me, but I already took the Mucinex - I didn't realize that guafin (sp?) was being sold over the counter like that, but it worked really well the last time it was prescribed, so I have high hopes for it.



I tend to be medication-resistant. But if you're one of the people who are affected by drowsiness-inducing medication, yes, probably morning is best to take it. 

The stuff for loosening up congestion in the lung and broncheal passage, in Mucinex, Robitussin and other meds (I don't know the spelling either!) is much less likely to trigger anything adverse. I hate taking it because, while it's effective, it's also... _yucky_, is the only word that comes to mind!


----------



## Kacey (Feb 22, 2007)

exile said:


> The stuff for loosening up congestion in the lung and broncheal passage, in Mucinex, Robitussin and other meds (I don't know the spelling either!) is much less likely to trigger anything adverse. I hate taking it because, while it's effective, it's also... _yucky_, is the only word that comes to mind!



This is in pill form, so it's not too bad... Robitussin, now, is like drinking hypersaturated sugar water; the PA said that one reason she said Mucinex is drinking the amount of Robitussin I'd need to get the same dose as the Mucincex pills would make me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 23, 2007)

Kacey said:


> Thanks, all... the physician's assistant (hard to get same day appointments with a doctor) said my lungs are "remarkably clear" given the amount I was coughing, said my asthma (previously only exercise-induced) had been triggered by the chest congestion, and gave me a prescription for Prednisone and told me to take that and a double dose of Mucinex DM for 3 days, then call back if I wasn't better, sooner if I was any worse. Once I get the Prednisone (Walgreen's managed to separate my new prescription for Prednisone from my refill on my inhaler, and I didn't realize it until I got home, so I'll have to go back for the Prednisone after I teach) then I'll have to see how it goes.


 
Glad to hear that - your last post had us seriously worried.

BTW, PA's and Nurse Practitioners, in my experience, are often better to get for this stuff than your GP who will spend 180 seconds with you and prescribe the most likely thing without taking the time that PA's are allowed - just my opinion and experience.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 23, 2007)

Jonathan Randall said:


> Glad to hear that - your last post had us seriously worried.
> 
> BTW, PA's and Nurse Practitioners, in my experience, are often better to get for this stuff than your GP who will spend 180 seconds with you and prescribe the most likely thing without taking the time that PA's are allowed - just my opinion and experience.



Well, I've never had problems with PA's - although this one didn't stay much longer than the doctor usually would... of course, it was 4:15, and she was late when she got to me... but she did remember me from a couple of months ago when I had a different asthma problem triggered by poor air quality (people were being warned to stay inside and breathe filtered air), so that's always good.

I'm still coughing, but it's not nearly as wrenching a cough, so I think the Mucinex has kicked in; in the interests of getting a good night's sleep, I put off the Prednisone until this morning; I took it about 90 minutes ago, with breakfast, so I don't know what that's going to do just yet... $10 for 9 little pills... they'd _better_ work!


----------



## Shaderon (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm glad your chest is clear although asthma can be a real problem too.  The sleep will help you I'm sure.  The improved cough must be a godsend!


----------



## donna (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Kacey, hope the medication is helping and that you are feeling better today.


----------



## exile (Feb 23, 2007)

Kacey said:


> in the interests of getting a good night's sleep, I put off the Prednisone until this morning; I took it about 90 minutes ago, with breakfast, so I don't know what that's going to do just yet... $10 for 9 little pills... they'd _better_ work!



From my second-hand experience w/Prednisone, Kacey, it doesn't necessarily show its effect immediately; since it's intended to effect a systemic, not topical, improvement, it takes a while sometimes to kick in. If it's going to work well, you'll start noticing major benefits in a matter of days, most likely, rather than hours.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, the prescription's only for 3 days - so that's through Sunday.  So far the only side effect I've seen is _something_ is giving me muscle aches in my legs, from my hips to my knees... but I was having problems with that _before_ I went to the doctor (overdid patterns practice in my basement)... but it _had _cleared up, so I don't know if they're related or not.  For tonight, I'm going to take meds as recommended; if the muscle aches last through a hot bath, I may call the pharmacy and ask which one they think it is - I lean toward the Mucinex, actually, because one of the recommendations is the drink lots of water, and that's hard to do while teaching, so now that I'm home I'm going to up my liquid intake and see if that clears it up.


----------

